# Ceres, Stokes Croft, Bristol



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Mrs Vee caught me out this week. Went for breakfast and in my haste to get food ordered I zipped past the beefy synesso cyncra and mythos at the front of the shop and it wasn't until I had my first sip of a flat white that I realised it was a decent spot.

My raised eyebrow and "oooh" were met with a smug smile from Mrs Vee who was clearly pleased with my surprise.

The square mile red brick was excellent and I'll be ordering a bag next though slim chance I'll replicate the quality of their offering at home.

Food was very nice if not a touch substantial and fancy for a everyday breakfast but bang on for a treat. I had spicy beans eggs and bacon which was delicious.

Definitely worth a stop though and I don't know of a better spot nearby, not too far from Broadmead /Cabot either. They could do with neatening the place up a bit. I know this part of town is "earthy" but I don't get the shabby chic thing to this degree.


----------

